# 10,000 Posts



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I just realized I made the 10,000 post mark. I'm not sure if I should brag about it, or slink off into a corner in embarrassment.

Fuck it...I embrace it!

I'd like to thank all the regular posters of MassCops for this auspicious achievement, and also thank everyone for all the late roll calls and marital strife caused by my obsession with this little corner of the Internet.

I'd also like to thank all the little people I had to step on in order to get where I am today.....Grasshopper, mechanixman, LandShark9C1, the Humphreys brothers, and Chief Mikey Baril of CMPSA come to mind. Thank you for the hours of entertainment provided by your inane questions, pointless blathering, and general douchebaggery.

Onward to 20,000!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats Delta on 10K! We all look forward to what will come next!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> *and general douchebaggery.*
> 
> Onward to 20,000!!!


Ahh, Delta, hate to rain on your parade but, isn't the correct term _baggadooshery??_ Otherwise, congrats.................I think!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

And here you thought your vacation was all for naught with the weather!
:fun:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats delta..


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats Delta,

Sam you should be there in about a week and a half. Fastest to ten thousand. LOL


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> Ahh, Delta, hate to rain on your parade but, isn't the correct term _baggadooshery??_ Otherwise, congrats.................I think!


*I am reliably informed by my 6th grade English teacher that douchebaggery is the past tense of the word baggadooshery. There's quite a bit of both going on in here lately.*

*Delta, Congrats on your 10,000th post. Crack a bottle of your favorite malt beverage and enjoy this non-celebration. I look forward to the next 10K. HC*


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> Congrats Delta,
> 
> Sam you should be there in about a week and a half. Fastest to ten thousand. LOL


wow.. just wow metro..lol

keep it up.. keep it up.. :beat: lol


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

See now I thinked I was right. Damn that past tense and their crazy rules.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

LOL...That was hysterical Delta....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

*CHIEF* Baril ??????????? HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

EXCELSIOR!! Onward and upward Bruce!!
You've put up a lot of really good information and some exceptionally well argued opinion. Congrats on the uno 4-zeros! :thumbup:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> You realize of course you have to buy a round at the next M&G, correct?


I've bought many rounds at several M&G's, Wolfie....if you'd show at one, you'd know that. 



Sniper said:


> *CHIEF* Baril ??????????? HAHAHAHAHAA


His words, not mine!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

You da man! I'm cracking a fresh bottle of Sam's in your honor (with my handcuffs of course)!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah! Congrats Delta! I've made 10,000 plus somewhere else.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

A toast to you're achievement:t::beer:.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Truly an awe-inspiring feat, Bruce. 

We look forward to 10,000 more posts fraught with your keen acumen and eruditeness.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy0921 said:


> Truly an awe-inspiring feat, Bruce.
> 
> We look forward to 10,000 more posts *fraught* with your keen *acumen *and *eruditeness.*


 Fucker,now I gots to find my dicktnary.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't forget to thank God...
And Obama for inventing the internet...


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

LGriffin said:


> Don't forget to thank God...
> And Obama for inventing the internet...


You might be a little off there.. Obama actually invented God.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy cow! How do you make time for work? 

Congrats, D!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Delta. I remember those punching bags you mentioned. Some seriously funny, entertaining and informative shit. Looking forward to the next 10,000. Now onward and upward to Stellwagon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I'd also like to thank all the little people I had to step on in order to get where I am today.....Grasshopper, mechanixman, LandShark9C1, the Humphreys brothers, and Chief Mikey Baril of CMPSA come to mind. Thank you for the hours of entertainment provided by your inane questions, pointless blathering, and general douchebaggery.


 hahahahaha!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Delta!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats and keep them coming


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Well done Delta and congrats.... your right behind me!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats Delta... Good job



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Fucker,now I gots to find my dicktnary.


Jap, it sounds like he has one of thoes word of the day calendars.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats Bruce!!! And thanks for your insight throughout those 10,000 posts!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A hearty congratulations! We have enjoyed your posts as much as you have enjoyed writing them! You are the bane of any troll stupid enough to poke their ugly head in here!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Delta


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> .... your right behind me!


And what a magnificent view that is.....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

10k Wow, I haven't even made it to 1k yet


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats Delta!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Bruce...on behalf of everyone else:










ALL LOVE!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats....we all aspire to be like you.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

It took me about five years to reach 2500, so my 10,000th post will probably be, "I'm retired, bitches!"


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHA I hear ya Sine !



SinePari said:


> It took me about five years to reach 2500, so my 10,000th post will probably be, "I'm retired, bitches!"


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations, you are a man of many words.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations, *Delta*, but even more important: *THANK YOU!!!*

Your posts are insightful, concise, and straight to the point, and always appreciate reading what you have to say.

No, in fact I'm not sucking up! You happen to be a big part of why I love this site, and I think you rock.

:rock:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I'd also like to thank all the little people I had to step on in order to get where I am today.....Grasshopper, mechanixman, LandShark9C1, the Humphreys brothers, and Chief Mikey Baril of CMPSA come to mind. Thank you for the hours of entertainment provided by your inane questions, pointless blathering, and general douchebaggery.
> 
> Onward to 20,000!!!


Congrats on your 10,000th post and thanks for the good info and discussion. You forgot to mention you did this while creating the best union web site in the state! BTW, you forgot to add "xbreaka" to your list of MassCops all stars. He deserves an honorary mention.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

The weather's been great. Hope you've been enjoying your vacation!


----------

